# Sherpa Backpack Carrier versus SturdiBag?



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

Please help!! I have been going back and forth for weeks now on which one of these carriers to get ... and I cannot decide. I'm driving myself crazy! :blush:

When flying, DH will most likely be carrying Poppy in it the most ... so I like the Sherpa backpack the best for that. It is black, can be carried over the shoulder or as a back pack, and those features will work great for hubby.

But, so many of you have said you prefer the SturdiBag over the Sherpa, and I like that color choices that we can get the SturdiBag in.

So, can you guys all please chime in and help me decide!! :wub:

Thanks bunches! Jules


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I really think it is personal preference, and I'm probably of no help here. 

I have both bags. Nikki preferred being in the Sherpa, so I returned the Sturdibag. 

Then I got Keiko, so I purchased a second Sherpa backpack bag, then I bought the Sturdibag (divided) - for one person flying with both dogs. If I didn't get Keiko, we would have stuck with the Sherpa backpack for everything because Nikki liked it better. 

I think that both are fine travel bags. I plan to use the Sherpa backpacks mostly for day trips and hiking. I haven't used the Sturdibag for flying yet.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

I might suggest ordering both and seeing which one Poppy likes better (assuming they are returnable). I think for things like bags, it really comes down to what your malt prefers to travel in because they need to be comfortable to be quiet.


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

Hunter's Mom said:


> I might suggest ordering both and seeing which one Poppy likes better (assuming they are returnable). I think for things like bags, it really comes down to what your malt prefers to travel in because they need to be comfortable to be quiet.


My neighbor has the Sherpa carrier, and she brought it over ... Poppy jumped right in, which he has never done with the carriers I have here.

I just question it, because so many people on here said they preferred the Sturdibag.

I will make a decision, I will make a decision, I will ... LOL

HUGz! Jules


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Julz - I think a lot of people like the sturdi bag because it is very flexible and can be squished a little under the seat and still leave a lot of room for the fluff. I also know that you can carry two pups in it and not just one which a lot of show people like. If Poppy jumped in the bag and the backpack is something you are really interested in then I would say you have your answer. If, down the road, you find that he isn't really interested or if you are able to pick up a sturdibag at a discounted rate, you can always do that as an alternative. Just food for thought!

ETA: I don't have either bag and don't have too much first hand experience with either bag.


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

> ETA: I don't have either bag and don't have too much first hand experience with either bag.


I order a lot of things online, but I wish like heck these two items could be found locally ... so I could touch them, etc.

I think I'm leaning towards the Sherpa back pack more and more.

HUGz! Jules


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

nekkidfish said:


> I order a lot of things online, but I wish like heck these two items could be found locally ... so I could touch them, etc.
> 
> I think I'm leaning towards the Sherpa back pack more and more.
> 
> HUGz! Jules


 
I wasn't able to find them locally here either - but we don't have many doggie boutiques either. I'm assuming you don't either


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

Hunter's Mom said:


> I wasn't able to find them locally here either - but we don't have many doggie boutiques either. I'm assuming you don't either


I only know of 2 boutiques and they don't carry the Sherpa carriers, much less the SturdiBags. :blush:


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

nekkidfish said:


> My neighbor has the Sherpa carrier, and she brought it over ... Poppy jumped right in, which he has never done with the carriers I have here.
> 
> I just question it, because so many people on here said they preferred the Sturdibag.
> 
> ...



What I did was buy the Sturdibag from Petco.com Even though they didn't have all the colors, I was able to return it to the local Petco store instead of having to ship it back.


----------

